# RS4guy's lab



## rs4guy (May 15, 2012)

This is an overview of my "lab" space, where I do all of my organic type things. Growing plants, breeding insects, reptiles, fungus etc..



























The infamous "mating stick". This is where it all goes down my friends.






Maxwell, my trusted Bearded Dragon (male, 4 years old)






I'm trying to consolidate my mantids down to 1 or 2 species this summer (orchids and something else), as I want to move back into dart frogs again, and grow my T collection.

Speaking of, here is my favorite spider as of now. The mighty Achilles, an Avic. Versicolor munching a fly.






And another when he was a wee little one.






Thanks for checking out my lab!


----------



## dlemmings (May 15, 2012)

VERY NICE SET UP!

wish I had a spare room to dedicate to the hobby (wife I doubt would ever allow it...not a fan of my hobby...lol)


----------



## Mvalenz (May 15, 2012)

Awesome laboratory. Beautiful spider too.


----------



## minard734 (May 15, 2012)

Very nice! Check out my thread! I have a lot of things as well. Not as cool as your setup though.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 15, 2012)

I say there old man, I have heard of poles in the boudior, but really, no one wants to be on a pole right by the work area! :tt2: and did u know u had a lizard or something coming out of your vase? Heads UP


----------



## brancsikia339 (May 15, 2012)

nice!


----------



## rs4guy (May 15, 2012)

Yea that vase is my fav! As for the mating stick, who says one can't mix work and pleasure?

Thanks guys.


----------



## maybon (May 15, 2012)

That is a very cool set-up I can't wait till November (moving house) I am going to specifically look for one I can make a awesome insect room in &amp; have it humidity &amp; temp controlled. That spider is so very sexy, man I wish we could get all the amazing T's in Australia... not that my gf would let me. She is 100% ok with mantids/flies/roaches/fruit flies and springtails. But no spiders


----------



## CoolMantid (May 15, 2012)

Cool! I love the pot with the lizard!!!


----------



## jimpaunik (May 16, 2012)

very nice


----------



## rs4guy (May 16, 2012)

Thanks guys, I love that vase!!!!


----------



## greenmantid (Jun 4, 2012)

Cool.


----------



## Bug Trader (Jun 6, 2012)

Get back into dart frogs? Thats a very addictive hobby to escape from and then reconsider...arachnids and mantids are absolutely great and much easier on the pocket and time than darts are but when your ready to rejoin let me know if your looking for any ranitomeya and wanting to trade mantids for them. We have a few very nice ones left.

Elizabeth


----------



## rs4guy (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks, I'll let you know. My buddy got huge into them which made me want to go back. Nothing huge, just a 40-70 gal viv with a few species and maybe a few geckos or something.....


----------



## Bug Trader (Jun 11, 2012)

Your talking about mixing species in a viv, no hobby worse than the dart hobby to jump in and take that on. Good luck with it if you need any info or help finding something we would be glad to help.



rs4guy said:


> Thanks, I'll let you know. My buddy got huge into them which made me want to go back. Nothing huge, just a 40-70 gal viv with a few species and maybe a few geckos or something.....


----------



## stacy (Jun 20, 2012)

Very nice collection, thanks for posting the pics. My son really loved the spider


----------

